# Solved: ISA 2006 wont allow powerschools gradebook via java to be used



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dears,

We have a software called Powerschool that has an option gradebook which is a part of PS. But when we try to access this from our domain pcs it wont work.
We are using in our school a ISA Server 2006 that is filtering all the school computers. But the main problem is that we are having trouble to connect to our Gradebook : The problem is that i am able to connect to the gradebook from outside school but not from inside school. Some computers are able to connect but some not. They have been reinstalled new and nothing happens.
All software's have been installed like the one that worked but it wont work. I will attach files that im getting an error while connecting and i will also take a print-screen of the ISA Server that monitors my IP while trying to access the grade-book so you can probably help me to solve this issue which would make me so happy.
below is the codes im getting from the isa monitor IP logging We have of course created a rule that allows to go into the ip of the powerschool server but how comes it works on some pcs and some not?

I hope you could help me with this damn thig that is making me sick :S
http://pastebin.com/xM4JAaBb


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do the server logs say? Firewall issue?


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

hey thanks for your time. Problem solved


----------

